# LE Fish Lake Bull



## boondocker155 (Jun 14, 2019)

I hopped on the forum a few months back asking for some ideas on where to hunt the fish lake unit. There was a handful of guys that shared some insight and I really appreciated it. I thought I’d post some photos up of the bull I harvested. It was my first ever kill and I got him with my bow. Very cool experience that I’ll never forget. I still think about it every day. He piled up about 40 to 50 feet from where I shot him. Couldn’t have asked for a better ending. Thanks to those that shared info with my. Cool hunting community here in Utah and on the forum.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Nice bull, congrats!!


----------



## 2blade (Mar 26, 2018)

way to go, congrats!


----------



## Rockroller17 (Oct 19, 2016)

Congratulations, that's a keeper!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Good looking bull man, congratulations! Did you get him down where I told you to go or did you get him in another spot?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats - awesome bull!


----------



## boondocker155 (Jun 14, 2019)

I killed him the last week of the hunt in the area that Ray told me about, he was screaming his guts out. I got him quartering away with a hypodermic no collar. I can’t believe how quick it dropped him.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Yep, that'll do it! Taking a serious look at Fishlake myself for next year as a possibilty...


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Awesome bull! Congrats


----------



## Stickboy2 (Sep 6, 2019)

Right on!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Congrats!! always nice getting the first one down.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good job! Nice bull. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

It's cool that folks helped you out and it's cool that you came back and reported on your success. That's a nice bull!


----------



## boondocker155 (Jun 14, 2019)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

boondocker155 said:


> I killed him the last week of the hunt in the area that Ray told me about, he was screaming his guts out. I got him quartering away with a hypodermic no collar. I can't believe how quick it dropped him.


That's awesome man, I'm glad my spot worked out for you. I knew it would if you put the time into it, there's always big bulls back in there.


----------



## Tanker Chief (Aug 6, 2019)

Beautiful animal! Congrats!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

nice bull , really dark , looks awesome:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

